# tecumseh no compression



## dan burner (Oct 30, 2005)

I have a snapper self propelled mower with a tecumsehovrm60 and it was running fine shut it off to empty bag and now when you try to start it has no compression i have checked piston and it has no hole in it plug is good and when you pull cord blade turns valves appear to be working


----------



## bugman (Aug 12, 2004)

valves appear to be working? have you taken the head off and checked? could be a few things, valves sticking, valves not fully seating, or a blown head gasket or loose spark plug......really loose. does the piston move up and down? then that should be good.


----------



## dan burner (Oct 30, 2005)

Sorry I did not get back sooner I drive truck and was away. I did not pull the head off as of yet but I will soon yes the piston does move up and down and there is nothing even when you put your finger over the plug hole .


----------

